

Ask HN: How to make money while burnt out? - medienjunkie

My resources are running out fast, and I still find myself unable to work. I&#x27;m not up to date with the latest web technologies (like AngularJS which seems to be in high demand). I&#x27;ve started a project to learn it, but often find myself unable to type even though I already know what I should type. Maybe it reminds me too much of Java (Spring), but that&#x27;s besides the point - such concerns shouldn&#x27;t stop me from working.<p>As a result I don&#x27;t really have the confidence to accept consulting gigs at the moment, because I am not sure if I can work consistently.<p>I know web development (especially front end) is not my dream job, but time seems too short to learn anything else. Usually I can pick up new programming technologies fairly quickly, though.<p>I wonder if I should try to work at a cafe for a while, but of course it doesn&#x27;t pay well, and it might also be beneficial to exude happiness which I don&#x27;t atm.<p>Any ideas? I am at a loss. I think people often recommend to take a break, but I can&#x27;t afford it at the moment. My wife is expecting a baby any day so I can not just simply go away either.
======
uptown
A newborn is likely to challenge you in ways you've never imagined. My best
advice is to try to find a short project that you're able to take-on and
complete before your child arrives to give yourself a small financial buffer.
When your baby is born, take some time off. It sounds like you need it, and
it's a natural time to set work aside to focus on your family. Also, you wife
is likely to need the help.

Having a kid will require you to learn all new things. Sure - they're not tech
related, but it'll get your brain to work in ways it never has before, and
perhaps give you a renewed focus about why you're working.

If it were me, I'd also be up-front with my wife about what I'm dealing with.
You're bound to be sleep-deprived and at-times frustrated with the challenges
of a newborn, and it'll help to make sure she's aware of your concerns. Good
luck! Work will come and go, and I'm sure a short while from now, Angular will
be considered old-news ... but having a kid is an awesome experience.

~~~
medienjunkie
Thanks - it's the second kid so I know about the sleep deprivation. I
certainly plan to spend as much time as possible at home (especially right
after birth to help out).

------
opless
I get this a lot, usually at the end of contracts - I've been
freelance/contracting for more than a decade.

Taking a break works, that's what I do.

But you've said that you're running out of resources? That's probably the most
scary thing in the world, seeing your bank balance fast approaching nil.
Doubly so with a child on the way.

So let me throw some ideas in the air:

If you can do IT-type stuff, try to do some low end IT admin/roll out work.

You could work in a Cafe/Bar but you'll find that unless you're quite
depressed the increased social interaction will actually pick you up faster.

If you're feeling particularly misanthropic, then shelf stacking, gardening,
casual laboring will probably work.

When I've been burned out I tend to avoid socializing, physical activity and
sunlight. So I make things worse for myself. Actually engaging in those
activities brings me out of it.

I think I'm rambling a bit, hope it makes sense.

~~~
medienjunkie
Thank you. I'll go outside now and ponder things.

------
MalcolmDiggs
I've felt that way a number of times. Sometimes a break is a good thing. I've
bartended, done dog-walking, tutored kids, personal training, bike
messengering, etc...anything to get a mental break.

These days, if I had a decent car I would absolutely drive for Lyft / Uber.
Seems like the perfect "I don't wanna solve tech problems right now, just
clear my head and meet people" kind of job.

------
JSeymourATL
> Any ideas?

There's tons material out there about 'connecting with your why' and
channeling intrinsic motivators. Motivation is important and your mindset
matters.

But it's called work for a reason, you must suck it in and tough it out. Do
build time-blocks into your day for things that give you energy. Action will
make a you a better husband & father.

On a practical note, suggest reading up on Polyphasic Sleep, it will help
tremendously over the next 12 months >
[http://www.4hourlife.com/2012/04/29/become-uberman-sleep-
lik...](http://www.4hourlife.com/2012/04/29/become-uberman-sleep-like-da-
vinci-the-polyphasic-sleep-cheat-sheet/)

------
subrat_rout
I agree with uptown. Try to look the life in a fresh perspective with the
newborn and you will feel like starting a new life. When my second baby was
born I felt that I have a lot of things to take care for my family. If your
spouse does not work and your saving is approaching zero then you should think
for some part time gig and spend the rest of time with family. Try to save
something for the rainy day.

------
taprun
If you're burned out, try to find some tasks that are really easy for you and
are relatively short in duration and well defined.

For instance: setting up google apps for small companies.

